# Azureus pics



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

heres a few pics

post yours too!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice shots, what kind of equipment are you using?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I love those pictures!! Here's another to add to the collection


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

This should be a good thread. Lets keep these pics coming. Nice shots, btw


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone else wanna post thiers?


----------



## Ronm (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's mama.

Ron


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

RIP little one:
















The azureus on the left was climbing the background and fell into the photo just as I snapped the shot.
















I love this one because his little "fingers" are all spread out, and the other azureus is almost a ghost in the background.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Love the last pic !


And I use a Nikon D60


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine are a couple of characters! 

Peace
Shawn


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

man I wish I had a good camera to take pics of my two


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

A few of my very bold and always hungry Azureus:


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Here are mine at what they do best: eating 






































Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it normal to have Azureus what such light color limbs like Joshk or are they usually darker like gluedl? Then Azurefrog, his are super dark almost black. . . I have a pair that is somwhere inbetween. I haven't paid much attention until now so I was just curious. . .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

...transporting two tads..


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/43380-dual-optional-backpack.html


Sorry for the redirect to my thread.....I can't figure out how to re-post pics......again <sigh>


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

lets see if this works












side note . . . is everyone keeping their azureus in groups? I always thought you wanted them in pairs???


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

nathan said:


> lets see if this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have four, I keep 2 each in 20g longs. It looks like I have a pair and two males.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> laylow Re: Azureus pics
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Is it normal to have Azureus what such light color limbs like Joshk or are they usually darker like gluedl? Then Azurefrog, his are super dark almost black. . . I have a pair that is somwhere inbetween. I haven't paid much attention until now so I was just curious. . .



I suppose the type of camera and type of shot (flash/iso/etc.) do play a big role. Mine are actually dark overall, but the flash makes them appear clearer everytime. Maybe it's just differences between individuals ? Then again, it's been a long time since azureus have been WC, maybe inbreeding them causes decoloriation. As I only have had mine for a few months now, it would be interesting to see what other people think about that.

Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> side note . . . is everyone keeping their azureus in groups? I always thought you wanted them in pairs???



Mine are juvies, thats why I keep mine in group. When they will go territorial I will separate them. Secretely I hoped I wont have to, but lately I found one regina tinc male sitting and pressing on another one, I guess I wont be that lucky...


gluedl


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

laylow said:


> Is it normal to have Azureus what such light color limbs like Joshk or are they usually darker like gluedl? Then Azurefrog, his are super dark almost black. . . I have a pair that is somwhere inbetween. I haven't paid much attention until now so I was just curious. . .


Mine were as different as two frogs of the same species can be:









That was the last picture I took of them together before the little one went into qt. I think it has to do with different lines/breeding groups and not necessarily inbreeding (but that could also play a role).

With flash and without (respectively) on the darker one:


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

nathan said:


> lets see if this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nathan. I assume you are commenting on my second pic .I keep 2.2 in a 40 gallon breeder and the females....well....they absolutely wrestle. They all have nice big weight on them and breeding does occur but I would not recommend that ratio, especially to new hobbyists.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

laylow said:


> Is it normal to have Azureus what such light color limbs like Joshk or are they usually darker like gluedl? Then Azurefrog, his are super dark almost black. . . I have a pair that is somwhere inbetween. I haven't paid much attention until now so I was just curious. . .


Although one of my frogs is a bit darker than the other, I think a lot of what you are seeing is because of difference in light sources. 2 or 3 of my shots were made with available light in the tank and no flash (flash tends to even everything out). 

I also think that it is very possible that different blood lines may produce lighter or darker frogs, just like spots, some lines have larger spots and some smaller.

Peace
Shawn

BTW, I'm a she not a he.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

This is the same frog as before, it looks different in this pic. I think it just has to do with various lighting angles.


----------



## dabruno (Aug 27, 2008)

that one is so vibrant that it looks photoshopped.

Thats awesome... on my list of frogs to get!


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

here is one of mine


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

dabruno said:


> that one is so vibrant that it looks photoshopped.
> 
> Thats awesome... on my list of frogs to get!


I swear it isn't, although I agree it does look like it!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

heres my azureus.... ones sickly with a bacterial infection that i've been medicating for a long time now, and the other 2 are growing like mad and getting fatttttttty.  







the sick one.... (hopefully a female) 







my fav. of my frogs... has nice markings...hope its a female too







heres the little runt of my 3... i'm hoping its a male...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

cheezus, that second pic looks a lot like a new river


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so should i seperate it from the others? i dont wanna be crossbreeding something i'm not aware of...


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!
I can't wait to get my azureus tank up and running again... then it'll be time to get my suspected male a mate! He's 9 months old atm:


















Whatcha think?


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow the no spots on the side is sweet ! 

nice pics everyone !!! lets keep them comming . . .


----------



## andie (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's one of my little froglets a couple of months ago. Doing well on D.melanogaster


----------



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are my little guys. They are around a year old. Great personalities - I could watch them all day.


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

nathan said:


> Wow the no spots on the side is sweet !
> 
> nice pics everyone !!! lets keep them comming . . .


I almost forgot Nathan. Here is the top of this guy. Is this what you call fine spot?


----------

